# recherche amplificateur de signal wifi compataible airport extreme



## bean54 (3 Juin 2005)

Voila je cherche un amplificateur de signal wifi car le signal est trés faible et il y a de forte perturbation dans le batiment nottamenta cause des neon mais je voudrait que celui ci soit compataible airport extreme. 
merci d'avance


----------



## iota (4 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Pour améliorer la couverture wifi, on intervient généralement coté AP (Acces Point) et non au niveau du client. Pour ce faire, il faut mettre en place une antenne à gain fort au niveau de l'AP.

Ces antennes ont la particularité d'être plus puissante en émission et plus sensible en reception, ce qui permet d'êtendre la couverture d'un réseau wifi.
De plus, c'est beaucoup plus économique d'ajouter une antenne au niveau de l'AP plutot que d'ajouter une antenne au niveau de tout les clients.


@+
iota


----------



## bean54 (5 Juin 2005)

je suis d'accord avec toi mais moi je voulait parler d'amplificateur wifi qui ce mets n'importe où dans la zone de couverture wifi et qui réamplifie le signal pour avoir un gain de puissance et une couverture plus importante. effectivement j'ai vu les antenne qu'apple proposé por ammélioré la puissance du signal mais je trouve leur atenne extremement chere pour ce que c'est. D'autre fabriquant propose des amplificateur wifi comme par exemple linksys pour un prix bien inférieur mais ce pendant il ne sont pas compatible airport 
( http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00025164.html ). Donc est ce qu'il existe un produit comparable compatible airport?


----------



## iota (5 Juin 2005)

Salut.

OK, tu parles d'un AP en mode répétiteur.

Tu peux prendre un point d'accés qui fait répétiteur...
J'ai pas de modèle en tête (les linksys avec un firmware modifié le font si je me souviens bien, je te confirme ça demain).

@+
iota


----------



## Pilou2 (5 Juin 2005)

bonjour,
je profite de ce sujet et de la présence d'un connaisseur...
Si on souhaite (dans un cas identique à bean54) mettre une antenne au niveau du client et sachant que la borne de départ ne supporte pas le wds, y a-t-il une solution pour relier ces deux réseaux ?


----------



## esv^^ (31 Août 2012)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Pour améliorer la couverture wifi, on intervient généralement coté AP (Acces Point) et non au niveau du client. Pour ce faire, il faut mettre en place une antenne à gain fort au niveau de l'AP.
> 
> ...



Je relance le sujet; peut on changer l'antenne d'une Freebox par exemple? Ou y a t-il une solution pour étendre un réseau dans une maison à gros murs?

Merci


----------

